# DWC qestion



## Melnick (Mar 10, 2008)

Now that I got the air stones problem fixed, what would be the distance from the water level to the bottom of my 3 inch pot.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 10, 2008)

I just asked the same question the other day and most people said the water level should be about one to two inches from the bottom of your net pot.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

The water level should be to the bottom of the net pot until roots grow out of the pots and into the water. Then you can lower the water level a few inches below the pot.


----------



## Melnick (Mar 10, 2008)

Just checking, thanks


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 10, 2008)

That is not EXACTLY correct... in a DWC, you want the water level 1" from the ROOTs. If your roots are at the middle of your net pot, how do you expect them to get any moisture from the water level that is 1 - 2 inches BELOW the actual net pot?

As the roots grow, you will constantly lower the water level UNTIL it is 1" below the net pot. Then you stop lowering the water level at that point and just simply aerate the water with the pump as usual.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

to MDs response:


the arreation of a dwc system is designed to break the surface tension of the water creating extra O in the solution. if you have enough arreation then your solution will bubble and mist the area of void in the dwc container.....you dont have to have the roots submerged in order to grow in dwc. in a sense- the dwc will be an areoponics system until roots form enough to reach the water level.


to answer the OG ?


you can have the water level an inch under the netcup and then lower the  level of solution as the roots grow into it.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 11, 2008)

I understand the THEORY of DWC, however, the grow medium you use (I use hydroton) blocks that water from making contact to the roots. Remember, your roots are enclosed within the grow medium, which is why they strongly recommend TOP FEEDING for the first couple weeks. However, to avoid this, you raise the water level in the reservoir to make contact with your grow medium, and lower as needed.


Some issues one will discover:

1) Some grow mediums do NOT absorb water and hold it long enough to allow roots access to it. Hydroton while absorbs water when constantly wet, tends to dry very quickly as well due to it's porousity. Also take into consideration the variable of your net pots quality and how much plastic surrounds your grow medium, this is included as a restriction of absorption.

2) Some air pumps, air stones, or combonation of both do NOT put off enough air volume to create a surface ripple large enough to splash the moisture (water, mist) onto the grow medium from 1 - 2 " below the net pot.

3) Fans, heat, lights, etc. will all play a role in how your plant grows, and in warmer, drier climates, moisture DOES evaporate from the grow medium and reservoir quickly. If you are not consistantly watching your levels, or are gone for 8hrs due to work or school, you WILL come home to a wilted and withered plant. 

IMHO keep water level 1" below ROOTs. In the event that any of the above forementioned events occurs, you're still pretty much in the "safe" zone.

NOTE: While my post count is low, I have been doing DWC grows many many years.  It's only recently that I've considered a move back into hydro, as soil grows tend to be just as productive for me at this juncture. lol


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 9, 2008)

why not just have the water level a INCH from the top or half way up the 
net pot??

isn't the whole theory of DWC is to have the roots in deepwater??


----------



## goneindawind (May 10, 2008)

i have my roots submerged in da water its da best way imo but this is my first hydro grow soo im not an expert
also i usally let da water level drift down and den top off wit water kinda like soil da bigger it gets da more it drinks 
i also let my ph level do this to in veg i let it drift from 5.8 to 6.3 and in bloom i let it drift down from 5.8 to 5.6


----------



## md.apothecary (May 10, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> why not just have the water level a INCH from the top or half way up the
> net pot??
> 
> isn't the whole theory of DWC is to have the roots in deepwater??



It is, however, the point of DWC is that the roots are forced to grow towards water, as the roots grow/stretch so does the plant, once the roots reach the actual reservoir (outside the netpot) they are totally submerged in water from there on. I asked the same question, but it works great both ways im sure.


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2008)

I keep my water level below my netcups 1-2 inches. never up past the netcups.  you do not want your water level decreasing to low.  it IS important to keep your water level consistent once it reaches the desired level.  this desired level is up to you.  I let my roots "chase" the water level down to about 3-4 inches below and keep steady right there adding water/nutes frequently. i run 3 pumps, 6 lines, 6" airstones.

if your water is not boiling, splashing, creating humidity, you do not have enuf airation IMO.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 10, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> I keep my water level below my netcups 1-2 inches. never up past the netcups.  you do not want your water level decreasing to low.  it IS important to keep your water level consistent once it reaches the desired level.  this desired level is up to you.  I let my roots "chase" the water level down to about 3-4 inches below and keep steady right there adding water/nutes frequently. i run 3 pumps, 6 lines, 6" airstones.
> 
> if your water is not boiling, splashing, creating humidity, you do not have enuf airation IMO.



Very true, in my 3 gallon reservoir (might be 4 gal) I use two large like 20gal pumps and a whole row of 6" stones...  you want that bubbles to splash out of the res. with the lid off.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 10, 2008)

ive found that dropping the dwc rezz down following the roots 1 inch below until i get to the lower 6 to 8  inches of the continer (rezz). then i let the dwc take effect and let the roots grow into the solution filling the rezz with an extra 2-3 inches of solution after the plant . it doenst take long....but i find the longer i keep the roots aeropinic the quicker they grow.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 10, 2008)

hence why DWC is one of the most favored... simple and easy to correct


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 11, 2008)

lol well i stopped half way so idk, but u dont need to tripp off keeping the water level that high, as long as the roots are chasing it, the water can be a  freakin foot away lol

i cant even top the water off in my mothers buckets. they cant even handle more than 1-2 gallons in there. any more and they bust out with roots over nite and im stuck having the trim the next day.

just keeping it at a good spot consistantly is fine, dont bust out a ruler  the roots will find where they need to be


----------



## md.apothecary (May 13, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> lol well i stopped half way so idk, but u dont need to tripp off keeping the water level that high, as long as the roots are chasing it, the water can be a  freakin foot away lol
> 
> i cant even top the water off in my mothers buckets. they cant even handle more than 1-2 gallons in there. any more and they bust out with roots over nite and im stuck having the trim the next day.
> 
> just keeping it at a good spot consistantly is fine, dont bust out a ruler  the roots will find where they need to be



Exactly, which is what makes it one of the most favored systems.

Are those 3" netpots ???? Those roots are crazy! in that first picture that is... wow :holysheep:


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

DWC is a very easy method. Those are some great root pics you have there. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 13, 2008)

Inspired by this thread... i started another DWC grow


----------



## Cannibud (May 30, 2008)

I thought of that too when I started my first dwc grow. What I did was hook a small water pump into the bottom of the resevoir. I then ran a hose up and around the top rim of my basket. Put holes in the tubing every 2 inches. Turn the pump on and it runs water from the resevoir up to the top of the hydroton and sprays it onto the base. Only needed it for 1 week though, then the roots were in the bottom of the bucket. Total cost $25, result was a healthy and fast start to the world of vegging......


----------



## CasualGrower (May 30, 2008)

There is a simple answer to all this......you want direct pray fromt he resevoir to the roots.....  IF YOUR ROOTS are not showing out of the nets...  Submerge your roots.....  If they are showing and getting direct spray... Make them chase the water level for a couple weeks to build root mass.....

If you put your plants in hydroton once rooted and they are hidden from direct spray and not submerged....   they will suffer....  Now The cloner I built  will root cuttings pretty readily... about 80 % success so far and I think it has to do with age of new growth on the cuttings.   I keep my clones in the cloner till I get roots about 6 " long..  whether or not i am putting into soil or Hydroton, I just try to spread the roots out as much as possible... without handling them....... I DO NOT PUT THEM INTO A LIL ZBALL IN THE SOIL....  Spread them around as best you can without handling them....


----------



## someguy (May 31, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=255416#post255416
this is how im doin it, seems to work good


----------

